# Happy Birthday Charlie D!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2018)

May it be the best day ever.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope you have a great day, *Charlie*!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie 

Josie


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Chuck.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2018)

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy "Burfday" Charlie D!!  Have a good one!


----------

